# Siegfried, Offspring Of Incest



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem based on the mythical German hero Siegfried, inspired by the opera of the same name written by Richard Wagner. 

Ye be bold mighty hero of incestuous sibling union 
for as fruit of thine mother’s womb Sieglinde 
ye sprung forth into world ever chaotic 
lacking of thee so valiantly endowed 

Siegfried in all thine father, Siegmund 
conveyed on to thee valor of he who 
with sword battled heroic struggle to defeat 
in guard of ye and sister of his own 
to deliver on to her seed of thine life 
in passionate act of condemned sexuality 

Siegfried ye be raised not of thine noble parents 
castigated in defiance of marriage’s bows 
but demented dwarf of greed dubbed Alberich 
was thine tutor to slay dragon in possession 
of Nibelungen Ring 

Siegfried, much was denied ye at birth 
as right was not thine to parents ever true 
yet Nutung, sword of Wotan, grandfather 
to ye was thine for in spirit it be forged 
once anew to avenge upon dragon of fury 
for it be purity in ye to be master of craft 
to such conclusion as to create weapon of conquer 

Siegfried boldly thou slew Fafner, 
though not roughly as thine extension 
Nutung found heart in beast to sink 
thine passion on to end of he whose 
blood served ye as wisdom potion
of thought and tongues of animals 
all in defense to deal upon Alberich 
fatal blow to his treachery 

Siegfried, upon thine way to love of she, Brünnhilde 
Walküre fallen from grace to fiery ring 
ye encountered wonderer of thine own Wotan 
who ye didst so bravely not yield to ast with thine Nutung 
did thou take revenge in name of thee father in splitting spear 
of the all mighty deity supreme ruler of Valhalla 

Siegfried, thou did face enemies 
ever strong with courage never wavering 
yet in all preparation was not thine to take woman 
of audacious sexuality as sister to ye parents who with lust 
made ye impregnable to all safe that never exposed 
in combat for flee would never be the way of Siegfried, 
ignorant to fear as victory did thou never cast doubt upon


----------

